# Mexican/Day of The Dead music....HEEELLLP



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Im hosting a Day of The Dead themed Murder Mystery TOMORROW NIGHT and I've been looking everywhere for some freebie Mexican/Day of The Dead style music but have had no luck what-so-ever!!

Can anyone help me out? I'd be much appreciative!

Thanks


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

*Cherry's Dance of Death *- Robert Rodriguez (_Planet Terror _OST)
*Guitar Town *- Robert Rodriguez (_Once Upon A Time in Mexico _OST)
*Sand's Theme *- Tanto's Giant Nuts (_Once Upon A Time in Mexico _OST)

^Some good ones. Sorry, forgot to add mp3 links before........


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Great!! Thanks very much


----------

